# Gleaming Kleen: Audi TTRS Swissvax Best of Show



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

This was booked in for a full Swissvax Treatment and included a single stage machine polish to refine the paintwork and remove/reduce some of the defects.

Few pics

















































































End result with car wearing a coat of Swissvax Best of Show

























































































Thanks for taking the time to view the thread.


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

:argie: Oh my god, what a car. Theres a few of these by me and they all have spoilers. Didnt know you could get them without. Looks Superb :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great finish, looking forward to use the BOS I won on the Xmas draw:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

nice work on a nice car, Jay :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely car and good work by the looks of it, although some more 'during' photos would have been nice (although I appreciate you may have been pushed for time etc) :thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

looks amazing


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always fella


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely car, fantastic job - well done.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Jay, thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Super correction - did you offer owner a pair of shades ? - how glossy is that paint :O) - great job


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks superb. btw....What polish /pad combo did you use please.... thanks.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice car there. Great work.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous, looks like a mirror! Top notch work. 

Don't see many of these.


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I need a bucket with the amount of drooling I'am doing after seeing this!!!!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers Jay. Love the wet look off BOS. Top notch.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

What a car !! What a shine !!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats fantastic, very nice work.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

looks fantastic top work


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Stunning! May I ask what camera you use?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

steve_70 said:


> Looks superb. btw....What polish /pad combo did you use please.... thanks.


Would love to know Jay, great finish for 1 stage.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!! Nice work!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks spot on that, lovely and wet :thumb:..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work...looks great!

:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

gally said:


> Would love to know Jay, great finish for 1 stage.


+1. Nice job with single stage. Lovely depth on some of the pics :thumb:


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't see liquid reflections like these often. Great stuff. Would love to know the polish combo used!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning car!!  :thumb: :argie:

Nice finish on it!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the comments- combo used was Menz 203s and old style megs polishing pad. Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was then applied/removed then a coat of Swissvax Best of Show:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jay, do you use the the cleaner fluid for any correction or just used as a cleanser before LSP?

I used 203's on my last detail, easy to work with and decent results.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gally said:


> Jay, do you use the the cleaner fluid for any correction or just used as a cleanser before LSP?
> 
> I used 203's on my last detail, easy to work with and decent results.


I used *regular* Cleaner Fluid on this job just to prep/cleanse the paint.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again Jay, cracking work.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

ben said:


> :argie: Oh my god, what a car. Theres a few of these by me and they all have spoilers. Didnt know you could get them without. Looks Superb :thumb:


You can't, it's either fixed or retractable, this one is a retractable.

Great job as ever Jay! :thumb:


----------



## Garyw1960 (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks again Jay, cracking work.


No worries:thumb:



sim L said:


> You can't, it's either fixed or retractable, this one is a retractable.
> 
> Great job as ever Jay! :thumb:


Thanks buddy



Garyw1960 said:


> Fantastic work.


Thanks Tim


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome work Jay , love reading your reports :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Superb, wodnerful work and finish 

I'm a sucker for an Audi anyway, but thank God someone had the sense to order the TTRS without the God awful rear wing.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning looks super great work


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Great job - out of interest how long did that take to complete?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Very nice :thumb:


thank you



Eurogloss said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


thaNKS Mario



Racer said:


> Awesome work Jay , love reading your reports :thumb:


thanks Rui, enjoy reading your threads also:thumb:



JD said:


> Superb, wodnerful work and finish
> 
> I'm a sucker for an Audi anyway, but thank God someone had the sense to order the TTRS without the God awful rear wing.





gb270 said:


> Stunning looks super great work


thanks



plw said:


> Great job - out of interest how long did that take to complete?


it had 13 hours work between 2 of us:thumb:


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------

